
Handling responsive layouts in React Native apps - deadcoder0904
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/handling-responsive-layouts-in-react-native-apps-1494b3f85984
======
deadcoder0904
Hey HN, author here.

Previously, I wrote a tutorial called Scaling React Native Apps for Tablets
[0] more than a year ago & it got a lot of attention thanks to the user-
friendly title which resulted in a lot of organic traffic from Google.

In that tutorial, I used another library called
[https://github.com/nirsky/react-native-size-
matters](https://github.com/nirsky/react-native-size-matters) at that time. It
works great.

However, another library called [https://github.com/marudy/react-native-
responsive-screen](https://github.com/marudy/react-native-responsive-screen)
came on the horizon at some later time. It is also easy to use. I thought
about writing a tutorial on it for a long time & it's finally here.

When I submitted the earlier article, someone on Reddit said that a Tablet
should fit in more content than a Phone which I completely did wrong in my
previous tutorial because I never used a Tablet before. In this tutorial, I
think I've rectified my mistake if you can see from the screenshot.

If you've ever wondered how to do responsive design in React Native, then be
sure to check it out. Let me know if you have any questions :)

[0]: [https://medium.com/react-native-training/scaling-react-
nativ...](https://medium.com/react-native-training/scaling-react-native-apps-
for-tablets-211de8399cf1)

